# At what age does a puppy's sense of smell fully develop?



## Highpsi (Dec 20, 2012)

Just curious at what age the dog's sense of smell gets more finely tuned. Our little 10 week old lab beagle mix seems to loose interest in a stuffed kong rather easily, even if i put some cubed ham and freeze dried liver in there.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

That may have more to do with a 10 wk old puppy having the attention span of a gnat


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Hambonez said:


> That may have more to do with a 10 wk old puppy having the attention span of a gnat


Agree 100% 
Considering a lab's love for food and a beagle's love for food... I don't think you'll be having that problem in the near future.


----------



## Kobismom (Dec 17, 2012)

When we got Kobi at 8 weeks old, he seemed disinterested in sniffing for anything and didn't want treats at all when we wanted to praise him for potty trips and other "atta boys". At 9-10 weeks, his taste buds seemed to kick in and loved the same treats he was disinterested in just a week earlier. At about 11-12 weeks, his nose kicked in. Always catch him sniffing the air. Now at 16+ weeks, we can't eat him to stop from sniffing!!!

Hope that helps!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Well, he's young, but once a dog smells something, they don't keep smelling it. Oh, they might be very interested in the treat itself, but not in smelling it after it's been thoroughly smelled (which, judging by Kabota, can take up to 5 minutes).


----------



## Highpsi (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Sounds like she's just got a simple case of "puppy attention span"! 

(Makes crate training her and trying to keep her preoccupied sort of hard at times)


----------

